# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

Boas! Bom ano a todos  

Mínima de 2.7ºC por aqui, sigo atualmente com 7.3ºC. Vai refrescar e bem nos próximos dias...


----------



## talingas (1 Jan 2021 às 13:08)

Eu que ando pelo norte.. litoral, está bem mais fresquinho por aí! Mínima de 1,4°C na alta da cidade. Pra já é a mínima mais baixa do ano . Actualmente 5,4°C com vento moderado a forte de NW. Sensação térmica de 0,7°C. 

Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (1 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

Zona de Carvoeiro esta manhã 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (1 Jan 2021 às 13:41)

Vídeo da praia do Carvalho 01/01/2021. Parece um dia de verão! 


Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (1 Jan 2021 às 13:57)

Bom ano, maltinha!

Isto hoje tem sido com cada aguaceiro que mete respeito e a sensação térmica está horrivel, mas estão 10ºC.

Aguaceiro a chegar agora com um aspeto medonho, onde ele está a passar já me relataram muito vento e muita chuva





Edit: confirmo! Mesmo muito vento e muita chuva.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Jan 2021 às 14:30)

vamm disse:


> Bom ano, maltinha!
> 
> Isto hoje tem sido com cada aguaceiro que mete respeito e a sensação térmica está horrivel, mas estão 10ºC.
> 
> ...


Esta foto na minha humilde opinião está perfeita !


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2021 às 15:04)

Boa Tarde,

Bom Ano para Tod@s! 

O primeiro dia do ano começa com algumas nuvens, sol e frio. O vento de Noroeste dá origem a uma sensação bastante desagradável.

Mínima de* 2,4ºC*.

Atual de *8,5ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Primeiro dia do ano começa bastante fresco por aqui.
Extremos 1,3°c/ 6,3°c.


----------



## Mr.Jones (1 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

Boa noite !
O primeiro dia de 2021 por aqui foi frio, com alguns aguaceiros, dois ou três que descarregaram bem! De manhã pouca geada, só mesmo nos vales mais abrigados.
Agora, a estação do wunderground do Vale de Santiago ( que é a minha estação de referência, fica a aprox. 4 kms em linha reta e à mesma altitude ) marca *5.7°C 
*
Os próximos dias parecem ser interessantes ! Vamos esperar para ver.


Aproveito para deixar o link da estação, que só descobri muito recentemente :
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVALED1


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 21:48)

Boas. Com 3.8ºC por aqui neste momento. Só faltava a precipitação


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2021 às 22:41)

Por aqui, frio com 5.9ºC.  A estação perto de Moncarapacho, segue já com 3.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2021 às 01:14)

Acalmou o vento e sigo com 2.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2021 às 02:41)

Boas, despeço me com 1.7 graus. Algum gelo já no tejadilho dos carros, vento fraco, se continuar deste modo, veremos a mínima... 

Se voltar o vento no entanto deverá subir de novo.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2021 às 03:29)

Não esperava nevoeiro por aqui.
Está a ficar cerrado, mas para já limita-se às zonas mais baixas e por isso a lua ainda vai dando iluminação. Notam-se os telhados todos brancos e os carros também já têm uma boa camada de gelo.

Com a chegada do nevoeiro pensei que a temperatura subisse, como é habitual, mas está a descer mais.
*-0,7*C* atuais. Amanhã está tudo branco.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2021 às 10:32)

Boas. Mínima de 1.3 por aqui mas estava tudo congelado e houve relatos de -2 aqui perto. Vamos ver a próxima noite.


----------



## vamm (2 Jan 2021 às 12:33)

Dia de céu limpo e sol, sigo com 10ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 12:36)

Alguma geada nos campos aqui à volta de manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2021 às 13:18)

Mínima, por aqui, de 3.8ºC e agora sigo com 11.8ºC sol mas com algumas nuvens e um vento que da uma boa sensação. A próxima noite, está previsto 2ºC de mínima para Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2021 às 13:22)

Boas,
Mínima de *-1,9ºC* por aqui. O nevoeiro não deve ter durado muito porque de manhã cedo já não havia nada. Aquilo que havia era uma valente geada que só derreteu totalmente na última hora em alguns locais aqui das redondezas.

Recanto: *-2,3ºC*
Barqueira (C. Vide): *-3,6ºC*

Céu limpo neste momento e *9,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 15:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Alguma geada nos campos aqui à volta de manhã.


Por volta das 8:30h, num terreno aqui perto.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2021 às 17:41)

Máxima de* 10,4ºC*

*3,6ºC* neste momento. Descida super rápida que o vento deve vir estragar, como acontece muitas vezes. Para já está nulo.


----------



## Mr.Jones (2 Jan 2021 às 18:41)

Por aqui tivemos mais um dia fresco de sol, geada moderada hoje de manhã
Fui dar uma volta a São Martinho das Amoreiras (que é o “polo do frio” aqui das redondezas ) que fica a 8kms (aprox.)a sudeste daqui, e aí sim tinha uma bela camada de geada!

Agora, vento nulo, céu estrelado e *6,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2021 às 18:45)

5°c e vento nulo, provavelmente mais uma noite de geada a caminho.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2021 às 19:16)

Nesta zona a temperatura parece um pouco mais estável que ontem, com vento fraco de Norte. Vamos ver. 5.7ºC.


----------



## vamm (2 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Estão 5⁰C e um vento fraco de cortar


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2021 às 00:25)

*-1,1ºC* por aqui.

*-0,1ºC* no Recanto. O local onde está a estação tem um enorme potencial, mas o vento facilmente aparece e estraga tudo.
Descida a pique desde a meia noite devido ao facto do vento ter ficado nulo.

*-3,8ºC* em Barqueira, claro.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2021 às 00:35)

Montanha russa de temperatura por aqui por causa do vento. Já tive 3ºC, já foi aos 5ºC, e agora 2.3ºC com vento fraco de SE...


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2021 às 10:22)

Tudo o que continua à sombra ainda tem geada. Estão 4ºC


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2021 às 11:45)

Já estão 8ºC, mas as zonas sombrias continuam congeladas. Aqui nas traseiras de casa não tenho sol nesta altura do ano, então o cenário do muro e da vegetação lá atrás é este:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

vamm disse:


> Já estão 8ºC, mas as zonas sombrias continuam congeladas. Aqui nas traseiras de casa não tenho sol nesta altura do ano, então o cenário do muro e da vegetação lá atrás é este:


Saudades da paisagem alentejana.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

Boas,
Mais uma grande camada de geada pela manhã com mínima de* -3,4ºC*. 
Por volta das 9 da manhã, era este o cenário no telhado aqui da frente:








E nos carros...




Ainda persiste nos locais à sombra.
Os gatos que por aqui andam até deixaram as suas marcas. 








Uma foto dos campos. (tirada por Emílio Moitas):





Recanto:* -3,0ºC*
Barqueira (C. Vide): *-4,4ºC*

*7,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2021 às 13:25)

Por aqui, mínima de 1.2ºC.   A estação perto de Moncarapacho teve uma mínima de 0.8ºC, a EMA chegou aos 1.8ºC valor horário. Provavelmente tive a mínima do ano.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2021 às 15:17)

Boas,
Mais uma geada de manhã, mas menos que ontem, está-se mesmo bem ao sol.


----------



## sielwolf (3 Jan 2021 às 15:21)

Entretanto pelas 12h.... Sol quentinho em praia abrigada do vento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

-2,2ºC em Aljezur... uma noite normal.

em lugares ainda mais abrigados desceu bastante mais.


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2021 às 17:40)

A brisa chata parou e a temperatura começou a cair. Estão 8ºC


----------



## Mr.Jones (3 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

Boa noite!
Geada “à moda antiga” hoje de manhã, que em alguns sítios abrigados se manteve até por volta das 11h 
Algumas fotos de hoje :


































Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

A descer bem... 6⁰C agora


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

Aqui no Algarve também desceu bem na última noite e madrugada. Em Altura, na casa do meu pai estava assim hoje pouco antes das 7h da manhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Por aqui, já vai lançada, 7.0ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Boa noite!
> Geada “à moda antiga” hoje de manhã, que em alguns sítios abrigados se manteve até por volta das 11h
> Algumas fotos de hoje :
> 
> ...


Espetacular!


----------



## vamm (3 Jan 2021 às 22:12)

4⁰C


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Bom dia, 
Mais uma madrugada fria, com mínima a chegar aos 4,1ºC em carvoeiro, junto ao mar, e aos 1,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento vai chuviscando, com 4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

Boas, 4.9ºC com nuvens baixas ainda. Parece que choveu qualquer coisa ao início do dia... 0.2mm.


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2021 às 13:09)

11ºC, céu muito nublado e chove moderado/fraco


----------



## Mr.Jones (4 Jan 2021 às 13:53)

Por aqui também vai chovendo moderadamente, céu muito nublado


----------



## JPAG (4 Jan 2021 às 14:20)

Dia frio, apesar da mínima ter sido mais alta que nos últimos dias. Agora estão 8.6ºC  e 7.1ºC de sensação térmica. Nublado e sem chuva por enquanto. 

Tenho um pressentimento que este mês cairá neve aqui na zona, apesar das previsões estarem um pouco confusas.. metem neve numa saída e tiram na outra.


----------



## vamm (4 Jan 2021 às 20:58)

Voltamos a descer... 6⁰C


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2021 às 21:01)

Boas,
A noite de hoje por Arronches foi menos gelada. Não estive por cá durante o dia, mas foi novamente bastante fresco e com algumas nuvens.

Máx: *9,5ºC *
Min: *-0,2ºC*

Já agora, é de referir que Portalegre não tem máximas superiores a 10ºC há 1 semana ( desde dia 27) e será para continuar.

Hoje, volta a descer mais. *0,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 01:56)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser batida e ficou-se pelos *-1,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *-2,1ºC* e os carros e telhados já estão cobertos de gelo. 

*-2,1ºC* também no Recanto e *-4,2ºC* em Barqueira.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 02:17)

Neste momento 1.2ºC (na estação meteoalentejo no centro de Vila Viçosa, que é uma zona mais "abrigada").

As previsões do IPMA para o dia de hoje para aqui é de *6ºC - 0ºC,* com a sensação térmica a não passar dos 4ºC. Por isso adivinha-se um dia bem fresquinho...


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

6ºC, mas a geada hoje não foi grande.
Estava algum nevoeiro de manhã e o céu está encoberto agora.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 12:24)

Bom dia. *4.2ºC* por agora e uma grande geada hoje de manhã. O meu pai ao ir para o trabalho às 7:00h nem conseguia abrir a porta do carro. 

A mínima foi de *-1.3ºC *(centro da vila). Tive a fazer _birdwatching_ numas zonas mais abrigadas onde certamente foi aos -3/-4ºC no mínimo e ainda havia geada e água congelada perto do meio-dia.

Na zona alta da vila via-se algum nevoeiro aqui à volta, sobretudo para a zona do Guadiana-Elvas. Em Elvas às 11h, na estação do IPMA, ainda estavam temperaturas negativas (-0.1ºC)..


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 12:55)

Bom dia,
Mais uma valente geada com uma mínima de *-4,2ºC*. 













Os campos visíveis daqui completamente brancos. Estava tanto frio que não me apeteceu sair de casa, mas as fotos dão uma ideia da geada. Nos campos e junto ao Rio, estaria tudo mais que congelado certamente. 




Árvore com algum gelo nas folhas e com as mesmas algo torcidas. No entanto, agora já está mais viçosa pois está habituada a isto.








Chão molhado no quintal e quase que fiz sku 






















Neste momento, *4,3ºC* a descer porque o nevoeiro que está a Sul/Sudeste (Vale do Guadiana) tenta chegar até cá.





Completamente cerrado em Campo Maior e a temperatura está nos 3ºC segundo a estação do MeteoAlentejo.





Outras mínimas:
Recanto:* -2,3ºC*
Barragem: *-3,1ºC*
Barqueira: *-5,4ºC
*
Ainda 3ºC na estação da Barragem.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 13:36)

O nevoeiro aproximou-se. Embora não esteja muito denso nota-se bem a humidade. Com esta aproximação a temperatura caiu para os *3.2ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2021 às 14:18)

Boas. Por aqui não geou esta noite, e devem-se acabar as mínimas mais baixas devido ao aparecimento do vento de Leste, portanto o típico de sempre.  Mínima de 1.4ºC quando o vento parou, mas a maior parte da noite foi passada entre os 4 e os 5 graus com vento moderado de NE.

Sigo com 9.2ºC, mais quente que nos últimos dias.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 14:34)

Continua em queda. A memória é seletiva, mas não me lembro de um dia tão frio como este nos últimos tempos.
14:30h e estão *2.6ºC*, com sensação térmica de *1ºC*.

A máxima fez-se logo de manhã, antes de ficar nevoeiro, com 6.5ºC. Serviu para derreter a geada nalguns locais, mas nos vales e nos locais mais sombrios a geada persiste (não me lembro de geada permanecer até estas horas e muito possivelmente continuará até amanhã)


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2021 às 15:10)

Céu meio encoberto, hoje ainda não vi o sol. 9ºC gélidos com uma brisa fraca


----------



## cool (5 Jan 2021 às 15:25)

Boas.
Manhã e dia gélidos aqui por Grândola.
Neblinas e nevoeiros que levantaram por volta da hora do almoço:




Quando o Sol apareceu ficou um pouco mais agradável:









Por agora está assim:




Estava a contar com alguma chuva a partir de amanhã...mas parece que está complicado.
Vamos ver...

Abraços!


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2021 às 16:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. Por aqui não geou esta noite, e devem-se acabar as mínimas mais baixas devido ao aparecimento do vento de Leste, portanto o típico de sempre.  Mínima de 1.4ºC quando o vento parou, mas a maior parte da noite foi passada entre os 4 e os 5 graus com vento moderado de NE.
> 
> Sigo com 9.2ºC, mais quente que nos últimos dias.



Qual foi o valor da estação do Meteoalentejo no centro da cidade?? Vi muitos carros estacionados no Centro com gelo nos tejadilhos e nos vidros, principalmente em áreas abrigadas do vento.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Qual foi o valor da estação do Meteoalentejo no centro da cidade?? Vi muitos carros estacionados no Centro com gelo nos tejadilhos e nos vidros, principalmente em áreas abrigadas do vento.


A mínima nessa estação foi de 1,9ºC. Já dá para haver qualquer coisa nos carros, sim.
_______________

Entretanto, por Arronches já chegou o nevoeiro e vai ficando cerrado.






Máxima de *5,7ºC*.

Houve sol, mas o nevoeiro esteve constantemente perto e por isso sentia-se o ambiente frio.

Nos locais onde o mesmo persistiu todo o dia, foram estas as máximas:
Barragem: *4,0ºC*
Campo Maior: *3,9ºC*

Elvas teve máxima horária de *2,8ºC*.
Neste momento é irónico dizer que a zona atinge facilmente os 40ºC no verão.  Dá para tudo! 
Só falta a neve, mas se viesse precipitação, nem que fosse uma pontinha daquilo que vai passar em Espanha, ela caia.

Há uns anos, lembro-me de um dia de sincelo aqui por Arronches. Não é muito comum, mas em invernos mais rigorosos pode aparecer.

*3,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2021 às 16:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> principalmente em áreas abrigadas do vento


Aí está a chave.  A mínima lá foi de 1.9 mas também passou a noite com temps mais altas e algum vento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aí está a chave.  A mínima lá foi de 1.9 mas também passou a noite com temps mais altas e algum vento.





joralentejano disse:


> A mínima nessa estação foi de 1,9ºC. Já dá para haver qualquer coisa nos carros, sim.



Obrigado aos dois. Sou sincero, no Centro da Cidade é o primeiro ano em que vejo em vários dias, gelo nos carros...


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 17:10)

Vai descendo devagarinho. Nevoeiro cada vez mais cerrado. Neste momento *1.7ºC*. Ar irrespirável na rua com o fumo das lareiras a não subir devido à humidade 

Vamos ver se as temperaturas continuam a descer com o nevoeiro ou se estabilizam nos 0ºC. 

A sensação térmica é horrível. Tudo molhado, tudo gelado e tudo húmido.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (5 Jan 2021 às 17:55)

Olá a todos e bom ano novo!
Felizmente já consegui voltar a ter a estação toda operacional novamente... (os valores de humidade e por vezes temperatura estavam completamente fora da realidade há uns meses).
2021 começou frio e hoje particularmente está muito frio. A máxima foi de 9.1ºC às 15:40 e desde ai começou a descer bem...
Actuais 5.2ºC e com vento (neste ponto alto) de 25km/h dá uma sensação térmica de 0.9ºC 
Vamos ver o que os próximos dias incertos nos trazem para além de todo este frio. Bom seguimento!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Boas. Desceu a temperatura a pique por aqui, mas depressa estabilizou com a viragem e intensificação do vento de NE. 5.1ºC com vento moderado de NE.


----------



## JPAG (5 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Actualmente *0.4ºC*, ainda com nevoeiro. Estava à espera que abrandasse perto do 1ºC mas continua a descer. A continuar assim estará abaixo de 0 antes das 20h. 

A partir de agora toda a humidade no solo começará a congelar. Amanhã as estradas deverão ser escorregas.
Começo a acreditar que amanhã poderá haver algum sincelo no concelho, fenómeno que não vejo há vários anos. A mínima prevista é de -2ºC, mas nos locais de inversão térmica ultrapassará facilmente este valor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2021 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, frio e vento de E/NE que dava uma sensação terrível.

Máxima: 10.7ºC 
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 7.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

*1,1ºC* por aqui com nevoeiro cerrado. A rua já está toda molhada e se se mantiver assim, amanhã as estradas são autênticas pistas de gelo.

A estação do Recanto sem nevoeiro, certamente, segue com *-1,4ºC*. Barqueira nos* -3,1ºC*.


----------



## Mr.Jones (5 Jan 2021 às 21:26)

Por aqui estamos assim :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sinceramente não me lembro da última vez que tivemos este tipo de temperatura a esta hora 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2021 às 22:08)

-4.5ºC na estação da Barqueira perto de Castelo de Vide, impressionante já a esta hora... Entretanto por aqui 4.7ºC com vento moderado de NE... estas noites já não deve baixar muito com o vento.


----------



## vamm (5 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

2ºC a esta hora é dose 
De tarde fui passear o cão, estava um ventinho de cortar, mesmo horrivel


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 22:40)

Mínimas brutais em perspetiva nos locais com grande potencial e onde não haja nevoeiro. 

Aqui sigo com *0,4ºC* e um nevoeiro gelado e extremamente cerrado. 

Recanto:* -3,1ºC*
Barqueira: *-4,7ºC
*
Inverno no seu esplendor.* *


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jan 2021 às 00:10)

Vila Viçosa ja com: *-1°C*


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2021 às 00:27)

Batemos nos 0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 00:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Barqueira: *-4,7ºC*


Já com -5.3ºC lá, impressionante!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 01:30)

Por aqui, assim de repente, o nevoeiro já se dissipou por completo. Pelas webcams do MeteoAlentejo de Vila Viçosa e de Campo Maior, também desapareceu por lá.

Posto isto, rápida descida de temperatura, o que poderá ser muito perigoso, pois está tudo molhado e vai congelar.

Sigo com *-2,8ºC*. Há pouco mais de meia hora estava em -0,7ºC. Incrível!

Entretanto, *-6,3ºC* em Barqueira. Já esteve nos -6,5ºC.

No Recanto, o vento aparece de vez em quando e a temperatura tem os seus altos e baixos. Mínima até ao momento, de *-3,4ºC*.

*-1,8ºC* na estação da Barragem. O gráfico mostra bem a descida acentuada na última hora devido à dissipação do nevoeiro:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 01:49)

Por aqui continua o vento fraco a moderado de NE... Não deixa a temperatura descer. 4.6ºC, bem positivos.


----------



## JPAG (6 Jan 2021 às 02:01)

Despeço-me com -1.5°C. Tal como refere o joralentejano, o nevoeiro deu tréguas, mas ainda há bastante humidade. Se o vento não aparecer deverá continuar a descer nas próximas horas.. 
Da janela já se vêem os carros completamente brancos


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Jan 2021 às 08:55)

Por Cuba mínima mais baixa da estação com -1.7ºC pelas 04:30h. Actuais -0.1°C
Com o vento que se faz sentir onde tenho a estação o wind chill chegou aos -8.9°C (atuais -6.1ºC)... andou toda a noite entre os 20/30km/h e a intensidade máxima até foi quando a temperatura baixou mais. Imagino nos vales abrigados...
Agora prevejo que também a minha máxima mais baixa (8.6ºC) vá ser batida


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 09:00)

Bom dia

Manhã alva e gelada no Alto Alentejo. Exemplos à entrada de Arronches, na ponte de Santa Maria:





















Locais havia em que o topo das árvores estava totalmente branco. Há a referir que, desde Água de Prata, à saída de Portalegre que o carro registou temperaturas próximas de 0 ºC com excepção da zona de São Tiago, onde havia vento com 3 ªC e quase sem geada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 09:05)

joralentejano disse:


> A estação do Recanto sem nevoeiro, certamente, segue com *-1,4ºC*.



A essa hora, em Esperança, havia nevoeiro, mas é claro que a orografia do local onde está a estação poderá ter contribuído a não haver nevoeiro. Mas se havia nevoeiro ou neblina, decerto que essa temperatura dava uma sensação térmica ártica...


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2021 às 09:44)

Bom dia com 1ºC lá fora. Geada e nevoeiro, é o que temos  esta manhã


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 09:52)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia com 1ºC lá fora. Geada e nevoeiro, é o que temos  esta manhã


Fabuloso meu amigo, fabuloso, está muito frio hoje !


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2021 às 10:45)

Boas, 3.7ºC por aqui neste momento, chega a estar mais frio agora de manhã do que durante a noite com vento.


----------



## cool (6 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

Boas.
Muito muito frio e noite gelada por aqui.
Não é muito comum haver geada aqui onde vivo pois é num local um pouco elevado, mas hoje apareceu com força:




O monte de cortiça do meu vizinho ficou assim:




Agora já vai aparecendo o sol...




Fiz algo que já não fazia há muito tempo....acendi a lareira assim que me levantei, pois não se podia estar...
A minha gata deu-me o seu total apoio  !


----------



## JPAG (6 Jan 2021 às 12:18)

Bom dia

Dia muito frio com outra grande geada de manhã. Era para ter-me levantado cedo para registar o gelo, mas estava tanto frio que não tive coragem  

Mínima de *-3.6ºC*. Neste momento *4.7ºC*, com sol mas com algum vento o que torna a sensação térmica baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 13:02)

Bom dia,
Temperatura mínima brutal por aqui. Hoje não acordei cedo o suficiente, mas certamente que estava tudo branquinho, ainda mais que ontem devido ao nevoeiro que houve antes da potente inversão. Houve várias pessoas aqui da terra a publicar fotos dos carros a marcarem -5/-6ºC de manhã cedo. O @Dias Miguel também mostrou bem isso. Obrigado pela partilha, dá para ter uma ideia do cenário gelado que por aqui havia de manhã.

Esta foto que um vizinho meu tirou hoje de manhã, retrata também bem a situação:

As árvores aqui do quintal têm as folhas todas torcidas e algumas plantas estão queimadas, devia estar tudo cheio de gelo. As laranjas da laranjeira que tenho também estão todas a cair devido à forte geada.
Tem sido uma coisa descomunal e promete continuar.

Há pouco ainda havia recipientes com água congelada e gelo em alguns locais:

















Mínima de *-5,2ºC*.

Na estação da Barqueira e do Recanto o vento estragou as mínimas, mas não deixam de ser significativas:
Barqueira: *-6,6ºC*
Recanto: *-3,4ºC*
Barragem: *-4,1ºC*

Uma estação nos arredores do Crato teve mínima de *-5,0ºC*.



Hoje está um pouco mais "quente" que ontem. *7,5ºC* atuais e céu com nuvens altas.





8,4ºC na divisão mais fria da casa, virada para o lado onde o sol não dá nesta altura. Em Julho, com aqueles 40ºC durante quase todos os dias, chegou a ter 32ºC. Enfim, Alentejo sendo Alentejo e numa localidade propícia a fortes inversões, a diferença é ainda maior!


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2021 às 14:25)

Amigos do Algarve @algarvio1980 @Agreste @Gil_Algarvio parece que já há precipitação por ai. Na Fóia, a temperatura está a descer consideravelmente, pelo que esta noite deverá apresentar-se o elemento branco por essas bandas


----------



## JPAG (6 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

Foi-se o sol e a temperatura baixou. Máxima até agora de *5.4ºC* feita antes das 12h. Agora segue nos *5ºC*, mas já esteve mais baixa, com céu nublado, algum vento e humidade de 69%, o que dá uma sensação térmica de 3ºC.
Teletrabalho e a lareira a bombar o dia todo!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jan 2021 às 14:48)

Máxima de *7,8ºC* até ao momento.

Duvido que aqueça muito mais porque o céu está cada vez mais nublado. Frio não falta, vai faltar é a precipitação nos próximos dias. 

*7,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

Por Cuba a máxima fez-se pelas 12:40h com 7.7ºC (nova máxima mais baixa da estação).
Se a sensação já era gelada então agora com vento médio de 40km/h a tocar nos 50's ainda mais:
Atuais: 6.1ºC WindChill 0.8ºC e HR 74%. Vento moderado de nordeste.
Nota: a média do dia vai em 2.9ºC (o valor mais baixo que tenho é de 5.8ºC)...


----------



## JPAG (6 Jan 2021 às 18:05)

Temperatura estável nos 4.5ºC. Durante a tarde, apesar da nebulosidade, ainda foi aos 5.8ºC. 

A próxima noite será menos fria mas deverá ainda trazer geada. 

P.S. O modelo GFS está um sonho!  Quase 4 cm de neve para o fim-de-semana. O Icon também dá uns farrapos.. Vamos ver se o europeu vai no mesmo caminho, mas começo mesmo a acreditar que nevará qualquer coisa..


----------



## Mr.Jones (6 Jan 2021 às 18:36)

Começou a chuviscar agora mesmo por aqui!
Já fico feliz, pensava que não íamos ter direito a uma gota sequer 
Temperatura atual de *6,5 ºC *


Geada monumental hoje de manhã,como não via há muito tempo !


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

Mais um dia fresquinho por aqui, com máxima de 6,5°c, desde o dia 25 de Dezembro que as máximas têm sido inferiores a 10°c, e será para continuar por mais uns dias.
3,5°c atuais.


----------



## vamm (6 Jan 2021 às 19:49)

Céu nublado desde as 14h30, estavam 8.5ºC a essa hora.

Fui dar uma voltinha ao Cabo Sardão, estavam 10ºC lá, mar calmo, uma brisazinha fresca.





Agora por Ourique estão 6ºC


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

chuvisca em Faro...

2,5ºC aos 900mt da Fóia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio, nublado e com chuva fraca desde das 17h. 

Máxima: 11.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 7.7ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## vamm (7 Jan 2021 às 08:57)

Céu nublado, tudo completamente seco, ruas, vegetação, tudo! Estão 4ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Manhã encapotada, mas visível o céu azul no extremo norte da região, sinal que a nebulosidade restringiu-se ao sul do Tejo.
Por causa das nuvens, não houve formação de geada, o que ajudou à subida da temperatura mínima, para valores próximos de 3 ºC. Todavia, o vento de Este, Nordeste é gélido e com alguma humidade e está a soprar com alguma intensidade.  Essa humidade é sinal que, no interior da Península, as precipitações são de tal forma considerável que geram uma circulação diferente do habitual, pois é habitual que o vento de Leste seja seco, ainda mais nesta região que prima por valores bastante baixos de humidade.


----------



## JPAG (7 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

Bom dia. 

Mínima bem positiva de 2.3ºC. Neste momento 5.7ºC mas com algum vento e céu nublado.

Bem, os modelos estão a criar muitas esperanças para o fim de semana.  O GFS prevê 4cm de neve para Vila Viçosa (toda a chuva de sábado e domingo em forma de neve). O ECMWF é mais contido e dá "apenas" 1 cm. Por enquanto o IPMA não acompanha os modelos, mas já estão a prever chuva...mas para amanhã e não para o fim-de-semana.  Eu diria que a neve é quase certa, falta é saber se acumula ou não


----------



## JPAG (7 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

Previsões para Vila Viçosa, por parte do GFS.
Toda a vila está a cerca de 380-410 m de altitude, sendo que há algumas estradas no concelho a 450m (a zona mais alta tem 480m).
A cota é promissora, o AEMET dá chuva para 6ªf, mas também para sábado para as zonas raianas de Badajoz e Olivenza com neve a cota de 300m. O factor mais importante agora é saber a quantidade de chuva, pois frio deverá haver.
As próximas saídas serão fundamentais, sendo que haverá sempre algum grau de incerteza.. 






neve by João Gonçalves, no Flickr


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2021 às 21:09)

Por aqui, começou a cair umas pinguitas e sigo com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, começou a cair umas pinguitas e sigo com 9.3ºC.


Continua a precipitação? Estanho ver nas estações online do IPMA não surge acumulados, apesar dos ecos no Radar...
Com a temperatura que está na Fóia, facilmente nevará durante a madrugada


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2021 às 22:04)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Com a temperatura que está na Fóia, facilmente nevará durante a madrugada


Mas também está com muita HR, na última atualização estava a 100%.


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2021 às 22:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas também está com muita HR, na última atualização estava a 100%.


Creio que, durante a madrugada poderá baixar a humidade, após a passagem do primeiro frente.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2021 às 22:33)

as previsões de chuva não se confirmaram.

não só não choveu como o frio também não é nada de especial.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2021 às 23:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Continua a precipitação? Estanho ver nas estações online do IPMA não surge acumulados, apesar dos ecos no Radar...
> Com a temperatura que está na Fóia, facilmente nevará durante a madrugada



Por aqui, choveu muito fraco e a temperatura segue em descida com 8.2ºC.

Fóia com 1ºC ás 22h..


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2021 às 23:33)

Boas,
Por cá, dia de sol e algumas nuvens e frio, claro. Tempo muito frio mesmo, há muitas árvores queimadas pelas geadas, mesmo aquelas que já têm vários anos e estão habituadas, como é o caso da tangerineira e laranjeira que tenho no quintal. Na próxima semana as geada voltarão em força.
Entretanto, muito frio, mas pouca chuva para este mês segundo as atuais previsões. No final do mês fazem-se as contas. 

A mínima de hoje não foi negativa, pois houve vento e nebulosidade. No entanto, já foi batida.

Mínima e atual de *1,4ºC*. Algum vento de NE. 

Surpresas para Sábado? Vamos ver!


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

*Seguimento Especial FILOMENA (08-10 Jan 2021)*


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Jan 2021 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte de NE e temperaturas a rondar os 2/3 ºC, mas com sensação térmica extremadamente desagradável. Arrisco a dizer que não me lembro nos últimos 5 anos de sensações térmicas deste gabarito.
Pessoalmente, acredito que bastará haver precipitação para nevar em praticamente todos os locais da região de Portalegre, pois são raros os locais abaixo dos 200 metros de altitude. O frio instalado e potenciado pela circulação da depressão no interior da Península, teremos o elemento branco garantido.

PS: sempre me recordo de, nas aulas de Geografia no 3º ciclo, ouvir o professor referir que a Península, era capaz de gerar fenómenos atmosféricos dignos de um continente, graças à sua orografia e à confluência de diferentes massas de ar quente, húmido, frio e seco, os quais criavam um mix difícil de prever as suas consequências.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (8 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Muito vento desde o início desta noite - vento médio nos 50km/h de NE com rajada até agora de 77km/h.
Durante a noite desceu aos 3.7ºC semelhante a noite anterior.
Atuais 5.8ºC com sensação de 0.0... (vamos ver se sobe ou não acima dos 7.7ºC de dia 6)
Para quem não vive em climas destes, não é nada fácil estar na rua!


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Boas pessoal, tendo em conta que está a começar a Filomena e a possibilidade de neve em alguns sítios, vamos tentar centralizar o seguimento no *tópico especial* por agora.

Obrigado!


----------



## vamm (11 Jan 2021 às 10:05)

Bom dia, com 3ºC.
Foi a maior geada até hoje. São 10h e mesmo as partes do quintal que estão ao sol continuam congeladas.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2021 às 20:36)

Boa Noite,
Não estive por Arronches, mas segundo relatos e também de acordo com as estações, a madrugada foi ventosa.

A mínima foi de *0,8ºC*.

De regresso, esta noite e nas próximas o vento já deve dar tréguas e deverão voltar as inversões.
Neste momento estão *1,5ºC* e o vento está nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2021 às 00:07)

Boas, 2.1ºC por aqui neste momento, mas presumo que a temperatura será muito variável durante a noite devido ao vento de NE. Neste momento está de NE mas muito fraco, após ter virado para SE e causado a baixa de temperatura.


----------



## JPAG (12 Jan 2021 às 00:09)

Em Vila Viçosa já nos negativos, *-0.1ºC*. Sem qualquer vento. Vai gear bem esta noite


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2021 às 00:11)

1.4ºC, temperatura em diminuição bem rápida por aqui apesar do vento fraco de Nordeste... Até estou admirado. Vou presumir que não dura muito e assim que aumentar o vento vai aumentar de 1ºC para 5ºC


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2021 às 01:58)

A mínima de ontem ainda desceu aos *-0,9ºC*.

Neste momento, *-2,2ºC* com 70% de hr. Vento de Nordeste mais forte em zonas de maior altitude e por isso, apesar da inversão, a humidade não sobe muito. A EMA de Portalegre tem tido vento médio superior a 20km/h nas últimas horas.
De facto, diferença notável entre as zonas mais abrigadas e os cumes quando fiz o caminho entre Portalegre e Arronches. Em Portalegre estavam 6ºC, depois junto à ribeira de Caia (azul) baixou para 1/2ºC e antes de Arronches, ainda se passa novamente por uma zona mais alta (vermelho) e chegou aos 5ºC.





Já em Arronches, desceu para os 2ºC na passagem pelo Rio Caia, mas na zona onde vivo passou para os 3ºC. As diferenças habituais.


----------



## JPAG (12 Jan 2021 às 02:22)

A estação MeteoAlentejo aqui de Vila Viçosa já vai nos *-2.1ºC *a esta hora. Vento praticamente nulo e HR de 88%. Prevê-se uma das maiores geadas do ano ao amanhecer. 

A ver se amanhã passo no Lidl para ver se ainda consigo comprar o termómetro Auriol para ir fazendo umas medições aqui pela zona


----------



## JPAG (12 Jan 2021 às 09:23)

Maior mínima do ano em Vila Viçosa, de *-3.9ºC*. Boa camada de geada. 

Agora já em subida, perto dos *3ºC.*


----------



## vamm (12 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia. 1ºC a esta hora e a geada ainda é maior que a de ontem, nem o pote de água do cão se salvou (ontem relataram-me -4ºC às 7h)


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 09:58)

Aljezur com - 6 hoje às 8h00


----------



## JPAG (12 Jan 2021 às 15:19)

Boa tarde. 

Apesar da madrugada gélida, está a ser um bom dia com um sol agradável. 

É o 1º dia do ano em que ultrapasso os *10ºC*, demonstrando bem como estão a ser estes primeiros dias do ano. Máxima de *10.3ºC* até agora. 
Também a humidade registada neste momento é a mais baixa do ano até agora, a rondar os 40%.


----------



## Happy (12 Jan 2021 às 16:53)

Boa tarde,

Hoje nas fontes de estombar e outra por lá perto..


----------



## JPAG (12 Jan 2021 às 19:08)

Já *0.3ºC* em Vila Viçosa...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

Boa Noite,
Mínima de *-5,7ºC* e mais uma geada descomunal.
Ao meio dia ainda havia recipientes com gelo no quintal:




Entretanto nos arredores da vila, hoje de manhã (foto de Miguel Casaca):





E apesar destes registos serem interessantes, também há consequências. Várias árvores vão ficando com as folhas todas queimadas devido a estas geadas muito agressivas, como é o caso desta laranjeira que fica no forte local de inversão. A temperatura lá deve descer aos -7/-8ºC. Não digo mais porque não quero estar a ser exagerado, mas não me admira tendo em conta o seu potencial.





Muita erva queimada nos campos. 

Dia com temperaturas mais suave a convidar para uma caminhada.












Boa visibilidade com Portalegre ao fundo.













Janeiro está, até ao momento, a ser um mês extremamente seco e por isso os caudais dos cursos de água estão a ficar fracos. No entanto, como ainda faltam vários dias até ao seu fim, o cenário pode mudar.
*2.8mm* mensais.

Outras mínimas:
Barqueira: *-7,1ºC*
Crato: *-5,8ºC*
Recanto: *-4,2ºC*


Neste momento, já estão* -0,5ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

pequena sibéria algarvia... a lutar pela liga europa no campeonato da geada.

tenho de procurar no forum pois penso que Aljezur já desceu abaixo dos -7ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

Agreste disse:


> pequena sibéria algarvia... a lutar pela liga europa no campeonato da geada.
> 
> tenho de procurar no forum pois penso que Aljezur já desceu abaixo dos -7ºC.



Em Fevereiro de 2012 Aljezur chegou a ter uma mínima de - 8,3. Lembro-me perfeitamente.


----------



## vamm (12 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Vi alguns stories no instagram de -7ºC em Garvão (Ourique) às 8h.

Agora estão 3ºC e a relva já tem gelo


----------



## Mr.Jones (12 Jan 2021 às 21:51)

Boa noite !
Hoje de manhã foi bastante complicado conseguir descongelar os vidros do carro em condições 
Atualmente seguimos assim :







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mínima de *-5,7ºC* e mais uma geada descomunal.
> Ao meio dia ainda havia recipientes com gelo no quintal:
> 
> ...


Belos registos Jorge!  A última está espetacular


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2021 às 02:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos Jorge!  A última está espetacular


Muito Obrigado João Pedro! 

__________
Por aqui, mais uma noite gelada. *-3,1ºC *atuais. Imensa geada sobre os carros e nos telhados e a água dos recipientes já vai ficando congelada. 

Outras temperaturas:
Barqueira: *-4,8ºC*
Barragem: *-3,5ºC*
Recanto: *-2,8ºC

*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2021 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Mínima de -2,7ºC no Sítio das Fontes - a mais baixa deste ano e duvido que seja batida.. mas veremos.
Em Carvoeiro, junto ao mar, a mínima desceu aos 2,8ºC.


----------



## Redfish (13 Jan 2021 às 10:03)

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa da Nave do Barão (Salir Loulé) por volta das 8 da manhã as temperaturas estavam nos 6 graus negativos...

Um dos lugares no Algarve onde certamente se registam as temperaturas mais baixas da região...


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2021 às 10:55)

Não sei qual foi a minima hoje, ainda não vi registos, mas a esta hora estão 7ºC e estamos assim ainda














O mangueiro teve que ser tapado esta noite, porque já começa a sofrer muito com o gelo.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Boas,
Mais uma madrugada de autêntico gelo. Mínima de *-5,9ºC*. 
Por volta das 13h ainda havia recipientes completamente congelados, bem mais que ontem.








O mesmo recipiente de uma foto de ontem com a água mais congelada.





De resto, dia de céu limpo e com temperatura agradável. Algures na Serra de S. Mamede...





Máxima bem mais amena do que aquilo que se tem tido nos últimos tempos. Foi de *13,3ºC*. 


*10,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## Mr.Jones (13 Jan 2021 às 18:10)

Boa tarde ! 
Por aqui mais um dia de sol e sem vento .
De manhã mais uma grande geada que nos sítios mais abrigados se manteve até por volta das 11 !














Os bebedouros dos animais estavam assim : 













Atualmente sigo com 8ºC, aparentemente mais “quentinho” que nos dias anteriores 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

De salientar, que hoje a temperatura passou dos 10°c, (cerca de 12°°c de máxima), algo que não acontecia desde o Natal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2021 às 18:58)

Pela Manta Rota as temperaturas também não perdoaram. 
Pelas 8h estavam -1°


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2021 às 19:23)

*2,8ºC *atuais.

Entretanto ontem, no Reguengo 

Tem sido uma constante ver tudo congelado nestes dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem sido uma constante ver tudo congelado nestes dias.


É verdade, venha é a chuva, provavelmente para a semana, tem sido um mês bem seco até agora.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2021 às 22:26)

joralentejano disse:


> *2,8ºC *atuais.
> 
> Entretanto ontem, no Reguengo
> 
> Tem sido uma constante ver tudo congelado nestes dias.



Excelente marketing!! Situação muito bem aproveitada! eheh!

Entretanto, sigo com 0,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes neste momento.. sem qualquer vento... mais uma noite geladinha!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2021 às 00:19)

Boas, 3.8ºC por aqui, a temperatura ora sobe ora desce violentamente dependendo do vento...  Aqui é complicado para inversões persistentes...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2021 às 01:33)

2.1ºC por aqui e já paira alguma névoa, tudo a contribuir para uma bela geada...  Isto é até que o vento vire e a temperatura suba 5ºC.

Bela inversão:


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2021 às 02:19)

Por aqui vai ficando nevoeiro. A temperatura já esteve nos -2,1ºC, mas agora vai subindo.
*-1,9ºC* atuais e é este o cenário:





Está tudo com uma boa camada de geada.

EDIT (02:38h)


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2021 às 06:28)

Bem, incrível a montanha russa de temperatura... Mínima de 0.5.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2021 às 07:42)

Bem, bela camada de geada nas zonas baixas  há algum tempo que não via geada assim.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2021 às 07:49)

-3.5 graus de passagem no IC13, zona abrigada, não resta nem um pouco de campo verde, está tudo congelado


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Bom dia.

Ontem pelas 18h30 estavam 3ºC em Odemira e pelas 19h30 estavam 0.5ºC em Ourique.

Hoje o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e 2ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2021 às 12:38)

Bom dia,
Madrugada e manhã com nevoeiro e algum gelo. Mínima de *-2,5ºC*.










Neste momento ainda persiste nevoeiro no horizonte.* 6,3ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2021 às 13:22)

Ontem tive uma mínima de 1.5ºC e alguma geada e hoje tive uma mínima de 1.0ºC e a relva toda branca.

Aos anos que não tinha geada por aqui, antigamente era muito mais frequente e a envolvente era diferente havia um grande terreno agrícola que tornava isto bem mais gelado por aqui, agora esse terreno deu lugar a prédios que torna a temperatura ligeiramente mais alta do que há 20 anos atrás, aonde era raro o ano em que não registava temperaturas negativas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2021 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, um dia mais quentinho depois duma noite gélida.

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 1.0ºC
actual: 9.0ºC

Finalmente, uma temperatura mais normal.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

Parece que o frio se foi embora, máxima de 12,2°c, para a semana regressa a chuva e o tempo mais " morno".
A máxima mais baixa deste mês foi de 1,3°c no dia 9.


----------



## Mr.Jones (14 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

Que venha a chuva 
Depois de umas geadas à moda antiga era bom ver as ribeiras correr como “antigamente” .
Faz agora aproximadamente 10 anos e a barragem do Monte da Rocha estava a descarregar ! Hoje em dia até dá pena passar por lá


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2021 às 14:06)

Boa Tarde,
Mínima de *-3,7ºC* e mais uma valente geada. Que tareia!
Algumas fotos tiradas entre as 8:15h e as 8:30h.
Algum nevoeiro a vir de sul/SW:




Campos branquinhos!
















Junto ao forte local de inversão com -5ºC. Nem foi dos piores dias.
























Entretanto, em Portalegre a diferença de temperatura era abismal. 8ºC na zona alta ás 9h. 




De regresso, por volta do meio-dia a água deste taque ainda estava completamente congelada:









O dia segue com céu limpo e temperatura agradável. *12,1ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida da máxima..

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 2.5ºC
actual. 8.0ºC

Está menos 1ºC do que ontem a esta hora. 

De realçar, que o Algarve está sob aviso amarelo há cerca de 1 semana, algo muito raro.


----------



## frederico (15 Jan 2021 às 19:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida da máxima..
> 
> Máxima: 14.8ºC
> mínima: 2.5ºC
> ...



Os produtores de laranja e abacate que se cuidem...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

frederico disse:


> Os produtores de laranja e abacate que se cuidem...


As laranjeiras e abacateiros comem esse frio ao pequeno almoço! Ainda não vi nada queimado por aqui. Só umas quantas azedas (que são praga)e uma ou outra planta mais sensível. Nos vales interiores do barrocal e serra é que é pior onde houveram temperaturas de -5/-6.
Em todo o caso uma boa rega ajuda a planta a resistir melhor. Muitos pomares de abacate também têm sistema de anti-geada que afinal não serve só para enfeitar


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2021 às 23:47)

Boas,
Por aqui, mais uma noite de geada. *-0,5ºC* atuais.

Até domingo deverá ser assim e é também até onde vigora o aviso amarelo. Entretanto, durante a semana parece vir alguma chuva e ainda bem porque já começa a fazer falta.


----------



## cool (16 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Boas.
Manhãs de muito nevoeiro aqui pela Serra ( e acho que um pouco por todo o lado...)
Apareceu um arco-íris branco...acho que nunca tinha visto .
Deixo umas fotos:













Abraços !!!


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2021 às 17:54)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Manhãs de muito nevoeiro aqui pela Serra ( e acho que um pouco por todo o lado...)
> Apareceu um arco-íris branco...acho que nunca tinha visto .
> Deixo umas fotos:
> ...


Lindíssimo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Manhãs de muito nevoeiro aqui pela Serra ( e acho que um pouco por todo o lado...)
> Apareceu um arco-íris branco...acho que nunca tinha visto .
> Deixo umas fotos:
> ...


Uau..que registos fabulosos @cool , obrigado  Infelizmente nunca observei nenhum, mas os arco-íris brancos, ou arcos de nevoeiro, são formados da mesma forma que os outros arco-íris, mas como as gotas de água do nevoeiro são pequenas, estes refletem cores mais fracas, podendo às vezes não ter nenhuma cor! Mais informação para quem tiver curiosidade aqui: https://earthsky.org/earth/what-is-a-fogbow 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cool (16 Jan 2021 às 19:40)

Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho....o mérito é todo do arco-íris !
Ps- Muito interessante o link que indicaste....não fazia a mínima ideia que se chamava também arco de nevoeiro...sempre a aprender!
Thanks!!

Abraço!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2021 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
Valente geada pela manhã, tal como em todos os dias anteriores.  Ainda deve ser assim pelo menos mais 2 dias e depois, que venha a chuva. 
De resto, dia de céu limpo e agradável.
Contrastes 






As mínimas previstas pelo IPMA para Portalegre têm estado um pouco longe da realidade. No entanto, ao contrário de outros anos, este ano têm prolongado o aviso amarelo apesar das temperaturas altas na capital de distrito. Ainda retiraram, mas depois voltaram a colocar porque provavelmente pensaram que Portalegre é uma situação completamente diferente do resto do distrito, principalmente das zonas mais baixas.

Máx: *15,1ºC*
Min: *-3,6ºC*

Atual de *1,5ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2021 às 21:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Valente geada pela manhã, tal como em todos os dias anteriores.  Ainda deve ser assim pelo menos mais 2 dias e depois, que venha a chuva.
> De resto, dia de céu limpo e agradável.
> Contrastes
> ...


Estranho essa temperatura em Portalegre, por aqui, observei geada pela manhã, estou sem dados de temperatura, mas cerca das 8 da manhã o carro marcava cerca de 1°c, vale o que vale.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2021 às 21:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estranho essa temperatura em Portalegre, por aqui, observei geada pela manhã, estou sem dados de temperatura, mas cerca das 8 da manhã o carro marcava cerca de 1°c, vale o que vale.


Provavelmente não estás num local tão exposto ao efeito Fohen como o da estação.  A essa mesma hora a humidade baixou até aos 39 e 40%, portanto não me admira tal temperatura.
As mínimas nos últimos dois dias não têm baixado dos 6ºC.


----------



## talingas (16 Jan 2021 às 22:30)

Na alta cidade sigo com 11,1°C e na serra no cabeço de mouro já vou nos 3°C. (Segundo o meu termómetro arcaico, porque a estação está sem pilhas ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Pixel 2 XL através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

cool disse:


> Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho....o mérito é todo do arco-íris !
> Ps- Muito interessante o link que indicaste....não fazia a mínima ideia que se chamava também arco de nevoeiro...sempre a aprender!
> Thanks!!
> 
> Abraço!


De nada  Um abraço. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2021 às 23:38)

Boas. Nada de mais a relatar por aqui, vem o vento de NE e acaba-se o resto  Já tive 10.8ºC com 33% HR, agora 9.4ºC com 50% HR, vai saltitando.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Boas,
Mais uma noite bem fria, mas o dia foi mais uma vez, ameno. Amplitude térmica bastante significativa.
Algumas nuvens altas presentes.





Máx: *16,6ºC*
Min: *-3,1ºC*

Outras valentes amplitudes:
Recanto: *16,5ºC* /*-2,8ºC*
Barqueira: *17,9ºC */*-5,0ºC*
Barragem: *18,3ºC */*-2,3ºC*

Atual de* 7,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2021 às 12:57)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-2,8ºC* e mais uma geada. Segundo algumas previsões, na próxima madrugada deverá aparecer nevoeiro, portanto, esta deverá ser a última deste período bastante frio e provavelmente do mês. 

















Como resumo, assim foi a evolução das mínimas que registei desde o início do mês:





E com este frio todo, na divisão mais fria da casa, sem aquecimento, estão *7,1ºC*.  Situação muito comum, há casas iguais ou piores. 


*14,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2021 às 13:15)

Boas,
Afinal houve formação de geada, pois o nevoeiro só apareceu ao final da madrugada.
Mínima de *-2,5ºC*. 

















Nuvens altas neste momento com *11,2ºC*.

Venha a chuva!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2021 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e está mais quente na rua do que em casa.  

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima. 8.3ºC
actual. 14.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 04:09)

Que a rega seja proveitosa para toda a Região Sul, aí vai ela a caminho:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 08:48)

O caminho não baixou do Alto Alentejo, acumulados fraquissimos por todo o Algarve.
No litoral algarvio nem passa dos 3 a 4 mm. 
Enfim..


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Muita chuva entre as 4h e as 6h da manhã com vento forte a acompanhar.
Os acumulados até ao momento são os que o GFS tem previsto desde hoje até domingo aqui na região.  Os outros modelos estão melhores e o ECM prevê ainda cerca de 80mm para Portalegre até domingo, já nas zonas baixas e mais para sul será muito menos e a diferença entre Portalegre e Elvas será significativa nos próximos dias.
Recanto: *26.9mm*
Portalegre: *17.4mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *21mm*
Barragem: *20.6mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *23mm*
Elvas: *25.7mm *(23.6mm em 2 horas)

Mesmo que não seja muito, o facto de ir chovendo nos próximos dias já é muito bom e mesmo que fique abaixo da média, não será dos janeiros mais secos. Realmente estava a ser muito seco até agora, mas sempre ouvi dizer que a 1ª quinzena de janeiro é seca e caraterizada pelas geadas. Este ano é assim mesmo.

Assim vai o Rio Caia:









Neste momento ainda vai aparecendo o sol, mas está escuro no horizonte para Oeste e NO.

Ambiente bastante ameno, estão *13ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,

A passagem da frente não foi má por aqui.. mas podia ter sido melhor! 

*Carvoeiro*
Rajada máxima: 83,7km/H às 08h11 UTC
Acumulado: 5,4mm

*Sitio das Fontes*
Acumulado: 11,6mm
Rajada Máxima: 46,7km/h

Para o resto do dia e para os próximos dias, já não espero precipitação "de jeito" aqui para o Algarve.. deverá ficar tudo mais no Norte e Centro.


----------



## Illicitus (20 Jan 2021 às 13:17)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O caminho não baixou do Alto Alentejo, acumulados fraquissimos por todo o Algarve.
> No litoral algarvio nem passa dos 3 a 4 mm.
> Enfim..




Não foi bem assim. Muita água acumulada no chão em Lagos. A rua da minha garagem parecia um lago e o recreio da creche dos meus miúdos estava uma autêntica piscina.

Lagos - 15.25 mm
Portimão - 15.55 mm
Porches - 17.78

Pelo menos de Armação de Pêra até Lagos, choveu ainda de forma decente durante a madrugada.

De Albufeira até Faro e em todo o Sotavento, sim, a chuva foi menos generosa.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

Chuvada torrencial a sul de Portalegre logo apos dSão Tiago!


----------



## comentador (20 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, "e desta vez não me posso queixar". Chuvada forte durante a madrugada. Em Alvalade do Sado caíram 15 mm, mas 10 Kms mais a Sul caíram 30mm. Excelente rega. Este ano e apesar da seca continuar, o cenário está melhor que em relação a anos anteriores, pois alguns solos já apresentam saturação desde Dezembro e o rio Sado já voltou a ter água corrente, embora com caudal mínimo, mas já anima.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2021 às 14:33)

Muita chuva por aqui, *31mm *acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2021 às 15:54)

Por aqui, mais vento do que chuva, acumulei uns míseros 6 mm, esperava pelo menos acima dos 10 mm, faltou a trovoada sem ela é sempre uma miséria.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

21mm por aqui até ao momento. Nada mau  mas nada de mais


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

Grande chuvada por aqui, com 25mm, rate de 67 mm/h atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Grande chuvada por aqui, com 25mm, rate de 67 mm/h atuais.


Por aqui também cai bem.
Edit: Abriram-se as torneiras.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

32mm, rate de 138 mm/h! Tenho a rua cheia de terra tal como na Bárbara, belo aguaceiro sim senhora.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 18:06)

Acumulado vs. rate instantâneo. Não apanhou os 138 mm/h porque os valores do gráfico são instantâneos de minuto a minuto:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

Depois de uma pequena pausa, regressa a chuva. A tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes.

*36.3mm* acumulados. Bem acima do previsto para este dia. 

Muita água a correr nos ribeiros novamente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

Embora o evento tenha sido fraquinho na costa algarvia, rendeu bem no Baixo Alentejo e na Serra do Caldeirão. Há estações não oficiais no sul do Baixo Alentejo que registaram acumulados inclusive superiores a 35-40 mm, ou seja, muito acima do previsto para a zona! 

Como acho que já disse por aqui, neste tipo de entradas de oeste/noroeste a costa algarvia acaba por ser pouco beneficiada em comparação com as outras regiões do país (o mesmo acontece com as entradas de norte, apesar de, nesses casos, serem em geral todas as regiões do sul pouco afetadas e não só o Algarve). O que beneficia realmente a costa algarvia são as entradas de sul/sudoeste e as cut-offs - o outono esteve cheio desse tipo de eventos, tanto que foi bastante chuvoso a Sul. A tempestade Filomena, por exemplo, poderia ter sido bastante benéfica para o Algarve se não se tivesse dissipado parcialmente no Atlântico (o oposto do que estava previsto) e se tivesse entrado na Península um pouco mais a norte. Veremos se da próxima o Algarve tem mais sorte, porque muitas vezes não é possível agradar a todos!


----------



## Mr.Jones (20 Jan 2021 às 20:27)

Boa tarde !
Dia interessante por aqui, aguaceiros dispersos durante o dia, vento por vezes forte, e o sol apareceu também 
Fui dar uma voltinha com a minha cadela no fim do dia e os campos aparentam ter bastante água , a ribeira voltou a correr, ainda que com um caudal minímo ( mas é melhor que nada )
Achei interessante esta zona, que demonstra bem o poder da água ao longo dos anos :






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2021 às 20:52)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Boa tarde !
> Dia interessante por aqui, aguaceiros dispersos durante o dia, vento por vezes forte, e o sol apareceu também
> Fui dar uma voltinha com a minha cadela no fim do dia e os campos aparentam ter bastante água , a ribeira voltou a correr, ainda que com um caudal minímo ( mas é melhor que nada )
> Achei interessante esta zona, que demonstra bem o poder da água ao longo dos anos :
> ...


The Little Canyon


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2021 às 21:37)

Mr.Jones disse:


> Boa tarde !
> Dia interessante por aqui, aguaceiros dispersos durante o dia, vento por vezes forte, e o sol apareceu também
> Fui dar uma voltinha com a minha cadela no fim do dia e os campos aparentam ter bastante água , a ribeira voltou a correr, ainda que com um caudal minímo ( mas é melhor que nada )
> Achei interessante esta zona, que demonstra bem o poder da água ao longo dos anos :
> ...



Não querendo estar a alargar-me muito no offtopc, mas a água tem uma força incrível, causando assim uma enorme erosão em solos, como se pode ver na foto, 1 cm de solo, pode levar mais de mil ano a formar-se, mas pode ir pela linha de água a baixo, em poucos segundo, para segurar esse talude falta aí muita vegetação também, mas aí em solo muito argiloso, nem sempre é fácil as espécies crescerem de forma espontanea, era preciso intervenção humana.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

44.2mm até ao momento. Bela rega por aqui, sim senhora.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jan 2021 às 00:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, mais vento do que chuva, acumulei uns míseros 6 mm, esperava pelo menos acima dos 10 mm, faltou a trovoada sem ela é sempre uma miséria.


Acabou-se a festa para o sotavento! Vamos ver quando volta a chover de jeito para estes lados...
Por Loulé ainda regou bem talvez nos 15mm. De manhã apanhei chuva forte entre Boliqueime e Armação de Pêra. Pela água acumulada acredito que hajam zonas a barlavento/ barrocal / caldeirão com acumulados de 20mm ou mais ( pelo radar a precipitação ficou toda retida pelo barrocal/caldeirão até à serra de Monte Figo). Apesar do aparato do Outono continua tudo seco por aqui a nível de cursos de água e nascentes...não falta muito face à humidade dos solos mas simplesmente "deixou de chover" após 16 de Dezembro. 2017 foi o último ano normal a esse nível.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2021 às 00:38)

*40.6mm* acumulados ontem. Muito bom!

Agora tem estado a chover de forma fraca com algum vento à mistura.
*0.5mm *


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2021 às 13:55)

Boas,
Alguma chuva de madrugada e manhã. *4.9mm* acumulados.

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes. *14,2ºC* e céu carregado mais para norte.


----------



## Mr.Jones (21 Jan 2021 às 19:30)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui chove atualmente, depois de um dia bastante cinzento e com vento !
Uns aguaceiros razoáveis logo pela manhã mas durante o dia nada de especial. Por volta das 17.30 começou a chover miudinho mas agora já se ouve no telhado


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2021 às 21:10)

27mm até ao momento, nada mau, por agora chove fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2021 às 21:20)

*12.1mm* das 18h ás 19h em Portalegre derivado a uma linha mais intensa com movimento W/E que deu também 12mm em 1 hora na estação de Santarém.
O acumulado diário é de *27mm*.


Aqui mais para baixo, o acumulado segue nos *9mm*. Tem chovido de forma fraca, por vezes moderada ao longo da tarde.
O acumulado destes 2 dias em Portalegre é de *70mm* e de *53mm* na estação de referência, excelente! Penso que até segunda-feira, a média é atingida e se não for, ficará perto.

Outros acumulados e os típicos contrastes:
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *26.1mm*
Netatmo: *4.9mm*
Elvas: *6.9mm*
C. Maior: *0.6mm

12,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

22.2mm por aqui, foi uma bela rega essa mancha de precipitação mesmo, deu 10mm/1h aqui. Ainda vai chovendo por aqui com vento moderado e 12.8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2021 às 22:36)

Embora a frente relacionada com a Hortênsia não deva chegar ao Algarve, deverá começar a chover bem na região na próxima semana devido à massa de ar subtropical. Para já o Sotavento segue com um acumulado de 1 a 2 mm, estando previstos uns 5 mm no Sotavento, no máximo, até à próxima madrugada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2021 às 00:32)

Não compreendo essa sua análise... contrariando todos os modelos!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2021 às 00:32)

Valente chuvada que caiu entre as 23:30h e a meia noite, rendendo* 8.6mm* na estação de referência. *18.3mm* no total diário.

Não sei bem porquê, os valores nesta estação que sigo, são renovados a partir das 23h e não da meia noite. Posto isto, os 8.6mm estão registados no dia de hoje (22), mas eu somei ao valor que já tinha antes de atualizar, visto ter sido registado antes do dia terminar.
O aparelho deve ter a hora de Espanha e por isso atualiza uma hora antes.

Entretanto, após a passagem desta pequena linha, o vento intensificou-se e a temperatura desceu um pouco.* 11,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2021 às 10:06)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não compreendo essa sua análise... contrariando todos os modelos!


O que é certo é que, nas duas horas a seguir, caíram entre 1 a 2 mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Portanto, sim, estava correto na minha análise. 
Tavira, por exemplo, acabou ontem com 2,5 mm e hoje já segue com 0,4 mm, tendo esta precipitação caído até à uma da manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

Boas, noite de vento forte por aqui, mas a rajada ficou pelos 74 km/h pelas 4h da manhã. Sigo agora com vento moderado com rajadas e 9.8ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O que é certo é que, nas duas horas a seguir, caíram entre 1 a 2 mm no Sotavento Algarvio. Portanto, sim, estava correto na minha análise.
> Tavira, por exemplo, acabou ontem com 2,5 mm e hoje já segue com 0,4 mm, tendo esta precipitação caído até à uma da manhã.


A precipitação esbarrou toda na serra de Monte Figo! Vê-se alguma água nos campos pela zona de Loulé/São Brás, eu diria que tenham caído mais uns 10mm nestas zonas. Precipitação orografica sob a forma de chuva fraca/chuvisco essencialmente(deve ser a pluma subtropical que referiste ontem, no presente e não durante a próxima semana em que pouco ou nada deverá chover). Destaque mais para o vento que foi forte durante a noite/madrugada.
 Hoje segue com um dia ventoso e parcialmente nublado e bastante ameno (frio é algo que não virá tão cedo por aqui)


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2021 às 14:31)

Boas,
Dois bons aguaceiros entre o meio dia e as 13h acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento e uma descida significativa da temperatura.






O primeiro aguaceiro foi o mais forte e ainda caiu algum granizo. Imagem de radar do momento:





*7.4mm* acumulados.

Neste momento o sol vai espreitando e deverá haver uma pausa na chuva até amanhã.

*10,7ºC *atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jan 2021 às 20:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dois bons aguaceiros entre o meio dia e as 13h acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento e uma descida significativa da temperatura.
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda ouvi 2 trovões por volta da hora do almoço, foram os primeiros do ano, de resto mais um dia com alguns aguaceiros e vento.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2021 às 21:30)

Não choveu mais durante a tarde. Muita água a correr no Rio Caia, notava-se alguma diferença em relação a quarta-feira. 
Quarta:





Hoje: 









Notava-se nas margens que já tinha estado mais alto. 
Deverá manter-se assim até ao início da próxima semana, com um pequeno aumento amanhã, provavelmente.  

Noite mais fresca, *7,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2021 às 23:57)

quase 18ºC (17,9ºC)

quase primavera em Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

Boas,
Chuva miudinha, mas persistente e por vezes densa desde as 10h. O acumulado na estação de referência segue nos *7.6mm*.

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas nada de especial. *12,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

Dia algo " aborrecido", com chuvisco/ chuva fraca persistente e nevoeiro, vê-se bastante água a correr nas valetas da estrada.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2021 às 19:52)

Chuva fraca/chuvisco/neveoiro também por Loulé desde as 16h mais ou menos.
Tempo bom para criar musgo...


----------



## Mr.Jones (23 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

Por cá tivemos chuva fraca,mas certinha, desde as 11 até por volta das 15.30 h. Algum nevoeiro, nuvens baixas,vento e um ou dois aguaceiros mais fortes no final do dia. O sol só apareceu de manhã cedo ! 

Atualmente não chove, e ouve-se bem o vento.
Gosto muito de ver os campos assim cheios de água


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca/chuvisco.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

Boa Noite,
O acumulado de ontem foi de *10.1mm*.
O dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado e com um aguaceiro fraco ao início da manhã que rendeu *0.5mm* na estação de referência. Esta chuva tem sido excelente para os solos e para os nascentes, há água a correr por todo o lado.













O acumulado mensal é de *80.5mm*. A média mensal deve rondar os 80mm por aqui.

Outros acumulados de ontem e o mensal:
Portalegre: *18.7mm* / *95.9mm *(média de 109.6mm)
Netatmo: *3.8mm* /*47.2mm *(média de 63mm em Elvas)

Acumulados nada maus para 4/5 dias e ainda deverá chover mais qualquer coisa amanhã e no final do mês.

*11,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## Luis Martins (24 Jan 2021 às 21:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> O acumulado de ontem foi de *10.1mm*.
> O dia de hoje foi de céu muito nublado e com um aguaceiro fraco ao início da manhã que rendeu *0.5mm* na estação de referência. Esta chuva tem sido excelente para os solos e para os nascentes, há água a correr por todo o lado.
> 
> ...


Se colocares a vista de rua no google maps junto ao rio em Arronches até assusta , na altura em que foi fotografado estava seco.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2021 às 22:47)

Fui dar uma volta ao terreno ali para os lados de São Brás e está completamente saturado! De certeza que está nos 100% de humidade. Estamos a falar de uma zona que foi muito beneficiada no Outono e que apanhou qualquer coisa destes últimos eventos. Não sendo representativo de todo o Algarve já é uma amostra pelo menos da zona central/serrana Algarvia. Infelizmente a escorrência tem sido mínima ou quase nula. Faltaram mais uns mm's...Os terrenos esses, estão bem preparados e futuramente não estando prevista uma situação muito húmida a sul também não está previsto um cenário muito seco. Está tudo em aberto é ir analisando dia após dia os modelos


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

Luis Martins disse:


> Se colocares a vista de rua no google maps junto ao rio em Arronches até assusta , na altura em que foi fotografado estava seco.


Sim, foi fotografado em Outubro de 2019 e nessa altura estava uma lástima mesmo. Nesse ano, chuva significativa só veio no final de Novembro porque antes disso, estava a ser dos anos mais secos de sempre. Nem 2017 tinha sido tão mau até ao verão como foi 2019.
É normal secar em anos de pouca chuva, mas sempre permanece alguma água em vários locais e nesse ano, grande parte secou.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (24 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Boa noite, tempo húmido por aqui. Aguarda-se mais alguma chuva esta noite, mas efetivamente os solos estão bem saturados. É preciso que chova bem para agora se abastecer as barragens (sobretudo as de maior capacidade).
Na análise dos últimos dias destaco que aquando da passagem da frente na madrugada de dia 20 (quarta-feira) registei uma rajada máxima de 103.7km/h. Não ficou muito longe do máximo que tenho...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2021 às 08:52)

Por incrível que pareça vai chovendo bem por Loulé...por volta da meia noite caíu uma boa chuvada e entretanto deve ter chovido durante a madrugada e contínua pela manhã...pelo radar a chuva parece circunscrita a esta zona e mais alguns pontos (pequenos) do Algarve


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Por incrível que pareça vai chovendo bem por Loulé...por volta da meia noite caíu uma boa chuvada e entretanto deve ter chovido durante a madrugada e contínua pela manhã...pelo radar a chuva parece circunscrita a esta zona e mais alguns pontos (pequenos) do Algarve



Loulé é conhecido pelo "penico" do Algarve. Por aqui, choveu praticamente durante a madrugada e meio da manhã de forma fraca, que rendeu 3 mm-


----------



## Mr.Jones (25 Jan 2021 às 18:39)

Boas tardes! Mais um dia cinzento com aguaceiros depois de uma noite de chuva ! 
Aproveitei para ir dar um passeio à ribeira para ver como estava depois da chuva de ontem à noite :




Só para situar, é a Ribeira da Gema, que uns kms mais à frente se junta com a ribeira de Campilhas e eventualmente desagua no rio Sado 





Depois tive que voltar para trás, não me aventurei a tentar atravessar esta (já apanhei um susto no inverno passado)










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 18:48)

Como já disse noutra publicação, o Algarve tem tido muito mais chuva do que o previsto pelos modelos, nos últimos dias. Aqui está uma lista dos acumulados de hoje (até ao momento) e o total desde dia 21, na rede IPMA:
- *Castro Marim: *4,2 mm (5,1 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Tavira: *1,7 mm (4,9 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Olhão:* 2,9 mm (9,3 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Faro: *3,8 mm (5,1 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Praia da Rocha:* 3 mm (15,5 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Aeródromo de Alvor*: 2,2 mm (8,9 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Aljezur:* 0,9 mm (11,2 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Monchique:* 2,5 mm (22,3 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Martinlongo:* 0,7 mm (1,7 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Neves-Corvo:* 4,6 mm (10,7 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)
- *Mértola:* 1,7 mm (5,2 mm de 21 a 25 de janeiro)


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Mais um dia de chuva fraca/ chuvisco persistente e nevoeiro cerrado, este tempo não trás grande animação meteorológica mas é excelente para os solos, este tempo húmido deve continuar até amanhã.
Ameno com 12°c.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia com alguma chuva, fraca no geral. Apesar disso, com os solos saturados, os cursos de água aumentam logo o caudal.
O caudal da ribeira de Arronches, por exemplo, subiu um pouco em relação a ontem...









Neste momento, não há um único ribeiro que não corra. 





*7.7mm* acumulados. 

Portalegre: *11.2mm*
Netatmo: *4.3mm
*
Estão *12,9ºC* e chuvisca.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Jan 2021 às 08:16)

D. Sebastião és tu???

Que camada de nevoeiro enorme!!

Nota: Se é verdade que as barragens a sul estão melhores do que estavam nesta altura pelo ano passado na região sul, o mesmo não se aplica ao Algarve onde nesta altura temos a Bravura com 22% e Arade com 27% e todas as outra estão em regra geral nos 50%!
Fevereiro aparentemente será idêntico a outros anos, resta saber como será a Primavera este ano!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2021 às 10:35)

Boas.
Muito pouco a relatar por aqui, noite de nevoeiro e "spray", e assim continua, menos a precipitação. 3.4mm acumulados durante a madrugada, com 13.8'C e 100% HR.


----------



## efcm (26 Jan 2021 às 11:20)

Parece que a barragem do Maranhão está a descarregar bem


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2021 às 12:20)

Bom dia,
Tal como já foi referido, madrugada e manhã com "spray" e algum nevoeiro. *3.3mm* acumulados.

Já não deve chover mais até ao fim de semana. Temperaturas bem amenas nos próximos dias, mas o sol quase nem se deve ver.

*14,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2021 às 17:09)

Mais um dia de chuvisco persistente, muita humidade e nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2021 às 22:08)

O chuvisco e o nevoeiro não desarmam.
Destaque para a noite bem amena para a altura do ano, estão 13,2°c.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (26 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

Que me recorde, desde que tenho a estação, é o 1° dia em que a humidade relativa mínima é de 99% (ela não dá os 100%)... foi o dia todo nisto, agora muito nevoeiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2021 às 12:18)

A precipitação continuou nos dias 25 e 26 de janeiro no Algarve. Embora tenha deixado de chover no Sotavento, no dia 26, aqui vai uma atualização dos valores da precipitação desde dia 21: 
- Castro Marim: 5,1 mm
- Tavira: 4,9 mm
- Olhão: 9,9 mm
- Faro: 5,2 mm
- Praia da Rocha: 16,6 mm
- Aeródromo de Alvor: 10 mm
- Sagres: 7 mm
- Monchique: 24,2 mm
- Aljezur: 16,4 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 11,5 mm
- Martinlongo: 2,3 mm
- Mértola: 6,1 mm
(rede IPMA)

Tendo em conta o que estava previsto pelos modelos (1 a 1,5 mm, no máximo), nem são valores nada maus... Nos próximos dias, contudo, a precipitação deverá cessar na região.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A precipitação continuou nos dias 25 e 26 de janeiro no Algarve. Embora tenha deixado de chover no Sotavento, no dia 26, aqui vai uma atualização dos valores da precipitação desde dia 21:
> - Castro Marim: 5,1 mm
> - Tavira: 4,9 mm
> - Olhão: 9,9 mm
> ...


O penico de Monchique a trabalhar ,

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

Por aqui, dia com sol de manhã, nublado á tarde e nevoeiro neste momento. 

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC

Com o pouco movimento que existe na rua, é mais fácil detectar o D. Sebastião.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

Boa Noite,
Tempo tropical! Dia com céu muito nublado e ambiente ameno, nem se viu o sol.

Máxima de *16,5ºC*.

Neste momento bastante nevoeiro e "spray", está tudo molhado.
Temperatura atual, que é também a mínima do dia, de *13,3ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2021 às 19:14)

Boas,
Nevoeiro matinal e nuvens baixas que persistiram até ao início da tarde, dando depois lugar a apenas algumas nuvens altas. Finalmente lá apareceu o sol. 
Bonito final de dia:





*0.3mm *acumulados devido ao nevoeiro.

Máx: *16,9ºC*

Mínima e temperatura atual de *10,6ºC*.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (28 Jan 2021 às 20:04)

Por aqui o sol também apareceu só pelas 14h mas agora está novamente um nevoeiro cerrado. Mais uma dose de humidade, frequente nesta semana...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2021 às 13:25)

Boas,
Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, que ainda persiste em altitude.
Posto isto, em zonas mais elevadas, ainda permanece cerrado. Há pouco na Nave Fria (Serra de S. Mamede):





Bom tempo para criar musgo! 

*11,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2021 às 19:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, que ainda persiste em altitude.
> Posto isto, em zonas mais elevadas, ainda permanece cerrado. Há pouco na Nave Fria (Serra de S. Mamede):
> 
> ...



Não tarda, até nós temos musgo. 

Céu nublado, sem sol. 

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2021 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não tarda, até nós temos musgo.
> 
> Céu nublado, sem sol.
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida!  Apesar deste tempo se puder tornar chato, é excelente  para manter tudo cheio de água. É o normal do inverno e dá gosto ver tudo cheio de vida, não me queixo nadinha. 

Entretanto por aqui, a morrinha está de regresso e deve continuar pela noite fora.
*11,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

À dias disse que estava bom tempo para criar musgo agora acho que está melhor é para criar ovelhas! Já pensei em comprar um rebanho e fazer concorrência aos Irlandenses ou Escoceses Já perdi a conta aos dias de nevoeiro e "morrinha" e como resultado está-se a criar um ervaçal dos diabos! Excelente também a recuperação do arvoredo que foi bastante afectado pela grave seca dos últimos 2anos. As alfarrobeiras estão a ficar com um verde bem carregado
Dias excelentes portanto!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jan 2021 às 09:13)

com os 22,4ºC de máxima de dia 28, Martimlongo terá batido o maior valor temperatura máxima para o mês de janeiro que eram os 22ºC de Beja de 21-01-1981.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2021 às 18:01)

Boas,
Por aqui a frente rendeu *2mm*, dentro do previsto. De resto, dia algo ventoso e com muitas nuvens, mas o sol lá deu o ar de sua graça.

Amanhã o dia deverá ser marcada por mais chuva miudinha, mas constante. Vamos ver se na próxima semana vem chuva mais a sério. 

Neste momento estão *11,4ºC* com vento moderado de NW. Sensação desagradável.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2021 às 10:45)

Mais um da de nevoeiro e chuva fraca/ chuvisco, bom pró musgo.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2021 às 12:52)

Bom dia,
Manhã de chuva fraca/chuvisco, mas constante. Mais significativo na serra onde no radar, se tem notado o efeito orográfico.
A estação de referência segue até ao momento com *4.6mm* acumulados e o mensal vai-se aproximando dos 100mm, *99.1mm*.

Aqui, visto já não ter influência orográfica e nestas situações deve-se ter muito em conta isso, o valor de hoje deverá ser inferior, cerca de 2mm.

Neste momento, praticamente não chove. *12,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## Mr.Jones (31 Jan 2021 às 16:58)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui chuva fraca mas certinha desde as 10h da manhã 
Nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas e muita humidade!
Sigo com uns agradáveis *13,5°C *


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2021 às 17:46)

Boas, 7mm por aqui até agora.107.6mm este mês, nada mau em comparação a alguns Janeiros anteriores.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2021 às 21:19)

Tarde marcada por mais chuva fraca, mas persistente. Estão reunidas todas as condições para cheias significativas caso surjam dias com chuva mais intensa.

O acumulado no Recanto segue nos *10.2mm*.

Outros acumulados:
Portalegre: *10.9mm*
Netatmo:* 3.3mm
*
Mensais:
Recanto:* 104.7mm*
Portalegre: *132.9mm*
Netatmo: *57.4mm
*
Cheguei a ler que poderia ser dos janeiros mais secos de sempre, mas a verdade é que foi dos melhores dos últimos anos. A 1ª quinzena foi realmente bastante seca, mas marcada por muito frio e penso que todos sabemos que as duas coisas não combinam neste cantinho. 
Sempre ouvi dizer que a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro é marcada pelas geadas e por pouca chuva, sendo que a 2ª quinzena costuma ser o oposto e este ano assim o foi. Tal como diz o ditado, "Janeiro, geadeiro". Foi um mês com tudo um pouco, até com alguma neve a cotas menos habituais por cá, o que foi muito bom e tendo em conta a monotonia que tem marcado os últimos invernos, foi ainda melhor.

Relativamente aos valores de precipitação, acima da média no Recanto e Portalegre e abaixo nas zonas mais para sul, mas ainda assim não está mal tendo em conta que a média de Elvas ronda os 60mm. Chuva essencialmente orográfica é o que tem marcado estes dias, portanto não são de admirar as diferenças.

Neste momento não chove e estão *13,6ºC*.


----------

